# Bigfoot to Kick Off Closed Loop Clinical Trial!



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2016)

Big news in the world of closed loop research is being announced today.

OK, make that "Bigfoot" news... as in Bigfoot Biomedical, the closed loop (aka artificial pancreas system) startup based in Milpitas, CA, led by the D-Dad trio of former JDRF leader Jeffrey Brewer, former Medtronic chief engineer Lane Desborough, and financial whiz Bryan Mazlish (Mr. "Bigfoot" himself) -- along with many others well-known in the Diabetes Community.

On June 29, the FDA gave Bigfoot the green light to move forward on its Investigational Device Exemption (IDE) submission, allowing the first clinical study for its "smartloop" system to begin. This three-month clinical study will take place at three sites across the U.S., gathering data that will move the needle on getting this ready for FDA submission in 2017 and hopefully commercialization in 2018!

http://www.healthline.com/diabetesmine/newsflash-bigfoot-closed-loop-clinical-trial-begins#2


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh WOW! - bring it on !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2016)

Sounds positive !


----------

